# Blood Angels Army



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm expanding my blood angels collection starting with HQs. 

Captain








Honour Guard









I'm going to do a bit more blend with the highlights on the Librarian as I think it looks to harsh.









Still need to do the highlights, I'm thing shadow grey.


















Any views and comments would be great,

Cheers 

Callum


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the Chaplain's and the Librarian, especially the Librarian; very nice colours on him.
I think the first two guys need more contrast and colour but the faces look really good


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work indeed.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys, sorry I haven't posted anything in a while as I've been busy but been painting like a mad man to get my BAs finished asap.

Librarian:









Tactical Sqaud 1:









I've almost finished my death company and the second tactical squad.

Cheers 

Callum


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Really sweet squad. Highlighting on the shoulder pads looks very effective. 

The Terminator Chaplin looks great, I like the way the bone colour. The face on the librarina is really nicely done. Overall I l really like these. Have some +rep.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it's nearly impossible to do make the terminator chaplain look bad. Yours is another example of a great looking one. I'd rep you but I just did for Pedro Kantor.


----------



## Kaleb Daark (Nov 1, 2009)

Solid choices on colors. Wish my reds turned out as well as yours.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

They look awesome! Especially the librarian, and your reds look great.
Have some well deserved +rep :victory:


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I love that librarian, great paint job. Those purple power weapons are really cool too! Excellent work all around!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Finished the chaplain but I've not glued the back pack on as I like this model soo much I'm tempted to use him as Lemartes.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work, the chappy is very well done. Like the glow from his visor in particular. The feathers on your first model caught my eye along with the lightning on the libby's axe. Fine work all round.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Good idea. He would be an exellent Lemartes.+rep


----------

